# My Sempre 105 with new Ksyrium Sl Wheels!



## BianchiTyler

Sempre 105 
Mavic Ksyrium SL Wheels
Blackburn Carbon cages
Ultegra 6700 pedals
Cateye Strada wireless
Cateye head light for night rides
Planet Bikes Super flash (turbo 1 watt) for night rides
Lizard Skins DSP bar tape
Michelin Pro 3 race tires

I plan to get a FSA SL-K light or K-force light crank pretty soon and FSA OS-99 stem to help cut down a little weight. Also, a new saddle maybe Fizik Arione! Any thoughts? The ksyrium sl's really took the weight of the bike down. 

Obviously I take the lights off when I need to reduce weight!


----------



## Lolamunky

VERY nice bike. I have an Infinito in the same color scheme. If you are looking for the red/white arione with black fizik writing I have two for sale...one used and one not used....([email protected])

As far as upgrades I have a K-Force light 0SB post and its SO LIGHT and comfy. I have been told the K-Force cranks can be flexy if you sprint.


----------



## BianchiTyler

Yeah i heard that so that is why I am leaning towards the SL-K which is supposed to be a good bit stiffer. Can you post a pic of the used arione you have. I'm not positive that I am interested but I may be. Is it the carbon version? Thanks for the info on the _force seat post.


----------



## adjtogo

How do you like the new wheelset compared to the ones that came with the bike? Are they lighter? Roll better?


----------



## BianchiTyler

adjtogo said:


> How do you like the new wheelset compared to the ones that came with the bike? Are they lighter? Roll better?


Yes, they are much lighter. It's crazy how much lighter they were just holding both front wheels in my hand. I only have 40 miles on them so far so I can't give you a very detailed description about them right now. I will say that I can tell a difference climbing. They are stiffer so the climbing is amazing. 

I changed tires at the same time so I can't tell if some of the difference I am feeling is with the tires or the wheels. Going downhill I did feel a slight pull where the spokes were catching more wind than the smaller spokes of the original wheels. 

So far I really like them but I suppose I have to since I just dropped that much money on them. I will comment back at a later date when I put more miles on them. A lot of people really like them and some people don't so who knows!


----------



## BianchiTyler

Oh by the way, I just purchased a RoadID bracelet. Do any of you wear an informational bracelet that helps first responders identify you? My wife was all about this purchase. I think it will give her a little more peace of mind. 

www.roadid.com or www.myroadid.com


----------



## kbwh

*Latex*

@BianchiTyler: I recommend latex tubes if you haven't put that inside the P3Rs already. Some 15-20 Watts saved over butyl at 20 mph d.t. lower rolling resistance, and better grip, more comfort and pucture resistance. They're lighter too. You'll have to pump to correct pressure for every, that's the downside. The upside of that again ist that you get a lot of chances to find your preferred tire pressure.


----------



## BianchiTyler

kbwh said:


> @BianchiTyler: I recommend latex tubes if you haven't put that inside the P3Rs already. Some 15-20 Watts saved over butyl at 20 mph d.t. lower rolling resistance, and better grip, more comfort and pucture resistance. They're lighter too. You'll have to pump to correct pressure for every, that's the downside. The upside of that again ist that you get a lot of chances to find your preferred tire pressure.


Thanks for the info. I have michelin airstop (butyl) tubes in them right now. I will look at getting a set of latex tubes.


----------



## BianchiTyler

Which type of latex tubes do you think are the best? I see the michelin a1 latex tubes and vittoria latex tubes.


----------



## kbwh

More or less same-same. I've been using both without being able to tell a difference except that the Michelins are green and the Vittorias pink...

The Vittorias are the ones that go into their top level tubulars, btw.


----------



## BianchiTyler

kbwh said:


> More or less same-same. I've been using both without being able to tell a difference except that the Michelins are green and the Vittorias pink...
> 
> The Vittorias are the ones that go into their top level tubulars, btw.


I know this may sound like a dumb question but will the 25-28 size fit in my 700x23 tires or should i try to get the 19/23 size?


----------



## kbwh

Go with the 19/23. Latex tubes have a larger "unstretched" diameter than butyl tubes, so the "right size" is much easier to work with.


----------



## 8weapons

what were the original wheels and did you get a chance to weigh them?

whats your sempre weigh now?


----------



## AnkleChop

BianchiTyler said:


> Oh by the way, I just purchased a RoadID bracelet. Do any of you wear an informational bracelet that helps first responders identify you? My wife was all about this purchase. I think it will give her a little more peace of mind.
> 
> www.roadid.com or www.myroadid.com


Did the same thing for the Mrs. "peace of mind" too - that & I'm allergic to penicillin...


----------



## BianchiTyler

8weapons said:


> what were the original wheels and did you get a chance to weigh them?
> 
> whats your sempre weigh now?


Maddux RX 5.1 LITE custom white color, logo reparto corse weight: 2140 grams
Mavic Ksyrium SL weight: 1485
Difference: 655 grams or 1lb 7.1 ounces

I do not have a way to weigh my bike but Bianchi claims that the 57cm sempre weighs in at 18.11 lbs without pedals. I have a 55cm bike so I am sure that it is a little lighter.


----------



## BianchiTyler

AnkleChop said:


> Did the same thing for the Mrs. "peace of mind" too - that & I'm allergic to penicillin...


I think mine should be in early next week. I went with the interactive version so I could list my medical info too. I just don't want something to happen to me and my wife not know about it.


----------



## jj1960

Wow, nice ride. I may have a Sempre in my future very soon. Just found out my Luna frame is cracked. Sucks to be me at the moment.


----------



## BianchiTyler

I busted a Pro3 race tire today and I am pissed off at them. I don't even have but about 70 miles total on them so far and a huge blowout today. Left me walking over 8 miles back to my vehicle!


----------



## kbwh

What happened?


----------



## BianchiTyler

I suppose I ran over a piece of debris but nothing that I haven't ran over thousands of times. PUt a huge slit across the tire. Put a new tube in it and the tube was poking out of the tire. Tire was unridable. I took it to my LBS and they said michelins pro race series has been prone to so that. I ordered some vittoria rubino pro 3 slicks yesterday from realcyclist because they are having a sale right now. Hopefully they will last longer. Right now I just put a crappy bontrager tire on that is kinda beefy. My bike looks funy now, I hate not matching!


----------



## BianchiTyler

Bianchi with black tire


----------



## firemanj92

very nice ride, I'm missing mine these days.


----------



## BianchiTyler

*New Helmet*

I just purchased a new Specialized S-works Prevail Helmet. This helmet is all over the tour right now just not in this color combo. This is the MTB team helmet color combo. I really liked the sprint color that Gilbert was wearing there for a couple of days but I don't have any kits to match it. I also am including pics of my other helmet Giro Ionos!


----------



## kbwh

Gimme a Prevail in Celeste!


----------



## BianchiTyler

kbwh said:


> Gimme a Prevail in Celeste!


Have you seen the team Astana prevails? They are pretty close. Not quite but close!


----------



## BianchiTyler

*New Tires!*

I purchased the Vittoria Rubino Pro slick tires to replace the michelin pro 3 race tire and the black bontrager tire. I installed the tires tonight and the bike matches again. Yay! Hopefully these tires will last a bit longer!

I also installed a Tigra iphone mount.


----------



## BianchiTyler

Just an update. The rubino Pro 3 slicks are fast. They roll and feel much better than the michelin pro 3 race tires. I am a Vittoria fan as of right now!


----------



## Zeeley

Very nice bike BianchiTyler

I would just stick to 2 white bottlecages....


----------



## BianchiTyler

Zeeley said:


> Very nice bike BianchiTyler
> 
> I would just stick to 2 white bottlecages....


No way man! I know it's not the ordinary thing to do (mixing colors) but I have gotten so many compliments on them with the groups I ride with.


----------



## Bianchi Steve

very nice!!


----------



## pickled

Looking pretty good!


----------



## BianchiTyler

I added red hoods to my Sempre. Tell me what you think. I can't tell yet if I like the black ones or the red ones better. I like both. Would like other opinions.

Also, I put my black Strada cateye wireless on my mountain bike and added a white and red one to this bike.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

BianchiTyler said:


> Sempre 105
> Mavic Ksyrium SL Wheels
> Blackburn Carbon cages
> Ultegra 6700 pedals
> Cateye Strada wireless
> Cateye head light for night rides
> Planet Bikes Super flash (turbo 1 watt) for night rides
> Lizard Skins DSP bar tape
> Michelin Pro 3 race tires
> 
> I plan to get a FSA SL-K light or K-force light crank pretty soon and FSA OS-99 stem to help cut down a little weight. Also, a new saddle maybe Fizik Arione! Any thoughts? The ksyrium sl's really took the weight of the bike down.
> 
> Obviously I take the lights off when I need to reduce weight!


Bellissima


----------



## BianchiTyler

bottecchia_eja said:


> Bellissima


Thanks! I know it's not the typical bianchi celeste but I still think it looks great. It definitely rides great.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

BianchiTyler said:


> Thanks! I know it's not the typical bianchi celeste but I still think it looks great. It definitely rides great.


Last Saturday I picked up my Bianchi Infinito in Celeste green. There was a guy at the LBS who was also getting his Infinito, but in red. It kinda made me wish I had picked up the red one.

A lot of people don't like the Celeste color - though it is historically the traditional go-to Bianchi color.

Your bike looks very nice in its color scheme.

I am surprised that you had problems with the Michelin Pro -3 tires. I have them in all three of my road bikes and I ride through some pretty sketchy roads - never had a problem with mine. Of course, every time before I go out for a ride I light a candle to Saint Michelin. Maybe that is the trick!


----------



## kbwh

Thy Bianchi shall be Celeste. :hand:
I'm also very fond of Michelin tires, must I must admit that after trying the Conti GP4seasons on my Infinito for some gravel fun the Germans do know a thing or two about bicycle tires as well. But if it wasn't for the clash with Celeste I'd choose the Vittoria Open Pavè Evo CG for gravel.


----------



## BianchiTyler

bottecchia_eja said:


> I am surprised that you had problems with the Michelin Pro -3 tires. I have them in all three of my road bikes and I ride through some pretty sketchy roads - never had a problem with mine. Of course, every time before I go out for a ride I light a candle to Saint Michelin. Maybe that is the trick!


Not sure why I had problems with them either but the third time I rode them I put a slit across the tire so big that when I replaced the tube (even at 40 psi) it was sticking out of the tire. I had to walk 8 miles back to the vehicle. (on my birthday too)! I was pissed. I went and bought that cheap bontrager tire just so I could ride until the vittoria's came in. I really like the vittoria rubino's right now. They seem to be rolling faster and have held up great for around 300 miles now.


----------



## kbwh

The Rubinos are actually pretty bad on rolling resistance, whereas the more expensive Corsa CX is superb.


----------



## BianchiTyler

I agree the open corsa's are a much better and more proven tire! I just didn't have the extra $$ to spend towards the tires since I had just purchased the pro3's a week before the tire blew.


----------



## BianchiTyler

*FSA k-force lite Seatpost*

Just put an all carbon FSA K-force lite SB-0 (zero degrees setback) on my sempre 105!
Looks like it should have always been there!


----------



## kbwh

Nice post, but the seat angle hints to a fit that can be improved (yeah I know this is the interwebs, But anyway.)


----------



## BianchiTyler

kbwh said:


> Nice post, but the seat angle hints to a fit that can be improved (yeah I know this is the interwebs, But anyway.)


Yeah I fixed that today after actually riding on it. I knew it wasn't right but I installed it last night and didn't have time to dial it in until this afternoon.


----------



## BianchiTyler

New white tape!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

BianchiTyler said:


> New white tape!


Nicely done man. :thumbsup:

Fausto Coppi insisted on clean, white handlebar tape each time he rode his bike. It was almost a fetish with him.

I love white tape, but it is a heck of a lotta work keeping it clean. :cryin:


----------



## 8weapons

so did you feel a noticeable difference upgrading to the Mavic wheels? I cant believe those maddux wheels weigh that much so I am thinking of doing the same to my Sempre


----------



## BianchiTyler

8weapons said:


> so did you feel a noticeable difference upgrading to the Mavic wheels? I cant believe those maddux wheels weigh that much so I am thinking of doing the same to my Sempre


Yes! I can definitely feel the difference on sprints and climbs! I will say they do catch a crosswind and I will probably be cursing them this winter but….for now I love them! I'm winning sprints now too…but I am riding a lot more than I ever have as well.


----------



## LePatron

So are you running adaptor cups at the BB with a 24 mm crank? I just ordered a Sempre frame and I've decided to take full advantage of the BB30 bottom bracket and will be ordering a new crankset rather than transferring my old set with adaptors. Frame arrives next Tuesday; can't wait.


----------



## BianchiTyler

LePatron said:


> So are you running adaptor cups at the BB with a 24 mm crank? I just ordered a Sempre frame and I've decided to take full advantage of the BB30 bottom bracket and will be ordering a new crankset rather than transferring my old set with adaptors. Frame arrives next Tuesday; can't wait.


Not exactly sure what you are asking about. I know this is a compact crank bb30 172.5 but I haven't put any adapter cups on it! I'm actually getting ready to buy another crank because I want one that weighs a little less and is a bit stiffer. Probably going to go with the FSA SL-K light bb30 172.5.


----------



## 8weapons

BianchiTyler said:


> Maddux RX 5.1 LITE custom white color, logo reparto corse weight: 2140 grams
> Mavic Ksyrium SL weight: 1485
> Difference: 655 grams or 1lb 7.1 ounces
> 
> I do not have a way to weigh my bike but Bianchi claims that the 57cm sempre weighs in at 18.11 lbs without pedals. I have a 55cm bike so I am sure that it is a little lighter.


are you certain about that weight??

I am shocked that the standard Maddux wheels that came with the bike weigh so much! They weigh more than the wheels on my Downhill Mountain bike! 

sounds like the best thing to upgrade first...

Thanks for posting your beautiful bike, i will keep track of your mods

really would luv to know your weight of the bike now


----------



## pickled

Good looking bike. 
For me though, I'd go 2 white bottle cages and black tyres.
Also, can't help thinking there's something wrong with your fit. The seat should be dead level.


----------



## scott w

Bike looks great! Love my Sempre.


----------

